# Coleman Generator Voltage Problem



## Tikkimon (Aug 28, 2007)

Well I got the short end of a bad trade and have ended up with a generator (Coleman Powermate PM54-2000) that only puts out 60-70 volts at the outlet. I have checked the brushes they are at least 3/4" and appear to be good. I tested the voltage from the brushes ad got 230 volts AC at idle and about 300 VAC at full load. I have never messed with a generator before but I am going to guess the problem may be the condenser, it looks like that is about all that it could be. Anyone have any ideas, or recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Most likely the capacitor. See the IPL, ref# 10C
You'll need a VOM that can read farads to test the old one. New ones aren't that expensive - cheap enough to give it a gamble if you haven't got the VOM to test it.
If the cap housing is melted, then it's NG for sure. Below are some helpful links.
http://www.powermate.com/pdfs/2007/11/30/parts_pm0542000.01_dia.pdf
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=233279
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=237582
Paul


----------



## Tikkimon (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I will likely take a gamble on the capacitor since there is really nothing else to replace and that you provided a second opinion that confirmed my suspicion. Thanks for the links, I will post up with my results when I have them.

Update: Ordered a new capacitor and now it works great. Thanks.


----------

